# The life and times of 2 retics



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Ive decided to post a running log of two retic eggs from begginning to end. Hopefully the end will be far off ,but ill post the progress as it happens.








jan 12th











Jan 14th










Jan 18th










Jan 21st










Jan 23rd











30th









Feb, 8th









March 11th









March 26th










March 31st









April 9th


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

thats great! How did you get such good pictures of them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

He eighter got Kyle to take them, or he has a good camera and experiencs.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats a great idea. It will sort of be like a baby book, but for frogs!


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Very cool idea. Actually, that last picture is one of the best i've seen.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

new pic of 21st. added in original post. i just took the shots in macro with the flash and then cropped the pics for better view.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow, I had no idea that retic eggs developed so fast! My vent tads are taking twice that long to get to that stage.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Update 23rd added.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

what kind of cam. do you have?
ADAM


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

power shot A95, the funny thing is i dont think i have any idea how to really use the camera for consistent shots. I can take some good shots, but i have to take like at least 5 or six before i find one i like. So far i really like the camera, it was $200 approx. the only problem is it runs on AA batteries instead of the lithium crystal or whatnot.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Jace
I have that same camera it cost a bit more than 200.00 you can get a lense adapter and other lenses for it I also purchased rechargable batteries and a charger, I'm still playing with mine to figure out how to get the most out of it. 


Scott


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I think i payed $215 for the camera. i went into HH Greg and i went to highschool with all three guys behind the counter. I dont think they gave me a discount though, if i bought a tv they could do more for me. They threw in the big memory card though. They all claimed to be the boss and the one who had the best deals, but they were just yanking my chain. Do you have any particular rechargable battery to recommend. Right now im out of AA and i need to take a update for my retic timeline.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Jace
I use the Energisers, Is your Camera 12X zoom, 5.0 Mega Pixels with 14 shooting modes? if so you gat a great deal.


Scott


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Yeah thats the one, Maybe it was $315 and for some reason i forgot how much it was. Im pretty sure im right though. How much did you pay, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Jace
It was 349.00 several months ago.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

wat a great suprise :?:


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Bump for 2 new addition the 28th and the 30th. They hatched into tads, but i only got one really good shot ill thread the other later.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

i think it's great to post the pics cause it gives us the opportunity to see how the growth should happen. It's a reference. Good work


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Those are awesome pics!


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

New pic posted. Im having a hard time trying to get good shots. The tads are so small, plus i have alot of oak in which they hide under. They have finally laid another clutch with 3 eggs this time. They seem to be obsessed with pothos leaves. They particuarly fond of fresh unfolding leaves. This is of course better than them laying in the broms though because it is easy to cut the leaf then put the whole thing in a tadpole cup until they hatch. Does anyone have a pair of retics, thats breeds with nice regularity? What numbers are you getting and how often. Just for comparitve purposes, thanks.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Finally new bump, hard to shoot em under water with a ton of oak leaves.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

How many clutches do retics lay per year?
Do they only lay 2 egg clutches?


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Usually they only lay 2 eggs per clutch, and since the 1st of Jan they have laid about 5 clutches i think. Maybe 6, I quit keeping accurate notes, cause i didnt see any reason for them. Their biggest clutch was 3 eggs, and now they are getting bigger and nice clutches more regular.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Clutch size & record keeping*

Our retics lay on average 3-4 eggs per clutch (Jace's are offspring from this group). 

I disagree with Jace about the record keeping. Keeping good records can give you insights into what you are doing right and what you are doing wrong. 

Melis


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Spreadsheets full of info are great im sure, but Im lazy and the real difference is operation size. While the smaller collection should be easier to monitor and record, its easy to mentally follow it too. With an operation like quality captives, i would probably break out the excel too. Its just to much to remember anything about any one frog or group of frogs. It would be to overwhelming to manage without good notes. It just depends on the situation, i know everyone should probably take some notes and i do take only one date, morph dates. That way i know how old froglets are, but even that really isnt that important as long as i can get within the month.
PS. the color comes through awesome on these guys really quick, and like a red vent. i cant wait till they start to morph out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

heh Jace....can you do me a fav and reduce the size of your brom pic in the sig line ....its very annoying and to any dial up users its way to big. 

if you don’t have photo editing software please let me know and i can reduce images for you....i took the one you had and reduced it to a reasonable size and reduced the image size from 40+ down to 3K. 

BTW nice retics glad to see yours are producing....also agree 100% with Melissa about keeping accurate records when it comes to Lines, production rates and trends. Very important to helping diagnose problems. And yes im a small operation not even ten tanks and i find it hard to mentally track everything. W/o a spread sheet or handwritten notes i'd be lost. Also you should track your lay dates and hatch dates so that you know how long your frogs are taking to morph out...again help diagnose problems. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I have four vivs, and only 2 are breeding right now, cause i cut off my azureus and galacs. When the azureus start up soon the vents will probably get a new viv, and stop for a while. I usuall take alot of pictures and thats all the info i need to figure out almost any date, i just dont take the time to record it all, i tried for while and really wasnt getting the benefits. If something doesnt work, a bunch of dates isnt really going to help me out. But yes, i agree everyone should probably take notes but i just dont think they would help me personally all that much.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Bump, the rate of developement is amazing on these guys. Its exciting, loooks like the second one died this morning though. Bad water probably.


----------

